# You're Such A Hottie!



## Johnnie (Jun 1, 2010)

When I first met my partner I thought he was gorg! Throughout the years I'm finding that I check him out even MORE! He's gotten so much hotter throughout the years. Haha!

Just curious....throughout the years with your Spouse/Partner do you still check them out? Have they gotten hotter or on the contrary? LOL


----------



## Geek (Jun 1, 2010)

Definitely way hotter!!! As she has become a mother(each time), the cuter she's gotten!


----------



## Bec688 (Jun 1, 2010)

Aww Tony aren't you sweet!

Well I don't have a partner right now, but I would have to say the more in love I became with exes the more attractive they became to me. On the flipside, not being with them anymore, sure they were cute, but no where near the extent that I thought. Love is blind haha


----------



## Sherbert-Kisses (Jun 1, 2010)

Yeah I think he's way hotter now. hehe, I like it when he's getting ready for work and I get to lay in bed and (ahem) appreciate him


----------



## Andi (Jun 1, 2010)

When I met my husband, he was 21 and kinda skinny. Of course he was good looking back then, but heÂ´s PERFECT now. He put on some serious muscle, and his face looks more masculine now. I catch myself staring at hime, thinking what a beautiful man, the hottest thing on earth.


----------



## AudreyNola (Jun 1, 2010)

I've always been attracted to my husband but I think he's gotten hotter. He grew a beard a couple years ago, he shaves it off every once in a while but I always ask him to bring it back... IDK why I think beards are so hot, it's probably a turn off for some? It goes well with his black rimmed glasses and sort of lazy rocker style. I still check him out, he looks good in his scrubs too.


----------



## Johnnie (Jun 1, 2010)

Originally Posted by *AudreyNola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I've always been attracted to my husband but I think he's gotten hotter. He grew a beard a couple years ago, he shaves it off every once in a while but I always ask him to bring it back... IDK why I think beards are so hot, it's probably a turn off for some? It goes well with his black rimmed glasses and sort of lazy rocker style. I still check him out, he looks good in his scrubs too. It's the five o'clock shadow that's really hot. B has never grown a full blown beard but it'd sure be interesting to see him with one. Haha.

Originally Posted by *Tony-admin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Definitely way hotter!!! As she has become a mother(each time), the cuter she's gotten! Wow, imagine if you guys have 10 kids.LOL I think that is so cool. 

Originally Posted by *Sherbert-Kisses* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yeah I think he's way hotter now. hehe, I like it when he's getting ready for work and I get to lay in bed and (ahem) appreciate him



I do the same LOL Well, that is when I'm not passed out.


----------



## Karren (Jun 1, 2010)

My wife is still hot... Most of the time at me... For obvious reasons... Lol.


----------



## Abbygalll (Jun 1, 2010)

Oh my goodness, definitely!

It was always silly to me, when I first met him... I wasn't attracted to him really. He was a lot different than what I would have typically gone for at that point. I was into the short brunette hair, sort of wiggerish look with class. And add a toss of bad boy into that... when I met him, he had the longest hair, skinny, I thought he had the roundest head ever, but he had/has the most amazing blue eyes and personality. Now, he still looks pretty much the same. I have grown to LOVE his long hair (he wants to chop it off... I won't let him, lmao) and omg @ his eyes. I could stare into them for days





I just love when he's fresh out of the shower and I just get to admire his handsome self... ahh!


----------



## HisBunny (Jun 1, 2010)

Ahh! YES! When i met my hubby he had everything going but his looks! lol now omg i just cant stop thinking how damn cute he is!!!


----------



## Johnnie (Jun 1, 2010)

I just realized I said "throughout the years" 3 times in my original post. LOL


----------



## denverbeerchick (Jun 2, 2010)

Well, my boyfriend and I have both became better looking over the last two years... we're always gushing on and on about how lucky we are to be with such hotties.

I think it's a sign of a strong relationship when you can still think someone is hotter than hot after years of seeing them every day!


----------

